# 7K3 Heads 1971



## speedracer25f (Jul 21, 2012)

What would a set of 7K3 be worth? I know that you cant run headers with these, just manifolds. Any other problems with these heads?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Who says you can't run headers? You just have to get the right kind (D-port headers, not round port). 7k3's --- big valves (2.11/1.77), screw in studs, and 96cc chambers (nominal). Put those on a 461 with flat top pistons, run a 0.040" compressed thickness head gasket, zero deck the block, and you'll be at 9.517:1 static compression ratio. Add a cam with some attitude and a 'later than usual' intake closing event and that's dang near perfect. Flat tops and zero-decking will give you good quench area for lots of turbulence and minimal exposed edges in the chamber --- both very good for detonation resistance.

If you're going to run iron d-ports on a big inch Pontiac, that's about as good as it gets.

Bear


----------

